# To do it or not to do it...help!



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

So far so great with the natural IUI this month! I triggered last night (or, early this morning) at midnight, with an IUI scheduled exactly 35.5 hours later tomorrow morning.

Well, I have a question for you ladies that I just thought of last night (see, even though things go well..perfect even...why do we always find *something* to fret about??!). Here is my question. If ideally sperm should be waiting for the egg when it ovulates, then why do fertility clinics schedule IUIs so that ovulation occurs at the same time they introduce sperm, as opposed to scheduling the IUI a few hours earlier, so that the sperm are there to meet the egg?

This is my third IUI and I am always worried it won't be timed right. We BD's last night (2 hrs before trigger), however I am REALLY tempted to BD tonight as well  - leaving only 12 hours for hubby to "recover" his reserves. I know this would possibly effect hubby's count for the wash, but I feel like doing something different this cycle.

What is your IUI BD schedule like, if you don't mind sharing? How much time do you leave before the wash... 

Thanks!!!


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Just to let you ladies know some very interesting findings today (my IUI). I will also post this as a new post so you will be sure to see it!

First of all, a message: always trust your bodies, and remember these clinics base their treatments on templates, in the hopes it works for at least some women. For myself, I had a feeling I would O before the insemination. In fact I had cramps yesterday 5pm for a while, then lo and behold my temperature rose in the morning.

So today during my insem. I asked for an ultrasound to confirm O. My RE agreed; not surprisingly she found I had indeed O'd. So this means I ovulated between 18-30 hours post trigger. 

Lesson: it would have been much more productive to have the IUI on the 24th hour, or at least have a go with the hubby. In fact my RE and I agreed that my next IUI, we will do just that. 

Now I am hoping that between Monday night's BDing and today's IUI my elusive egg will be fertilized!

Anyway, just something to think about ladies - the 36 hours post trigger really is just a template in the hopes of achieving the right timing, but everyone is different.


----------

